# Boas > Anacondas >  Patternless yellow

## Denial



----------


## xFenrir

Cool!

What makes them "patternless" though? I would think that would mean a solid color snake.

----------


## Denial

Its just the name of the morph. The babies vary drastically in pattern. It seems no two look the same. Some have heavy pattern like mine and some are almost completely patternless.

----------

